# Lowrance HDS 7 G3 ?'s



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I think you would benefit from the Simrad NSS Evo series as the knob is fantastic. Well worth the money


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Zhunter said:


> I think you would benefit from the Simrad NSS Evo series as the knob is fantastic. Well worth the money


I could be completely wrong here but it appears that the biggest differences are that the NSS Evo series is very networkable and has the knob. For 7" it is also $250 more for the EVO2 and $550 more for the EVO3 which has the 3D features (but you have to buy that module separate). It also doesn't appear to include a transducer at those prices. So a Totalscan transducer is another $299.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

jfboothe said:


> I could be completely wrong here but it appears that the biggest differences are that the NSS Evo series is very networkable and has the knob. For 7" it is also $250 more for the EVO2 and $550 more for the EVO3 which has the 3D features (but you have to buy that module separate). It also doesn't appear to include a transducer at those prices. So a Totalscan transducer is another $299.


I am not a bottom fisherman, so I do not have the transducer. I have a small handheld device for reading water temps. Just something I didn't need and could/would potentially break.

I'm sure some skiffs need transducers


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am seriously looking at the HDS 7 now. Been reading all day and near as I can tell, the HDS 7 G2 and the NSS Evo3 are all but identical. The total transducer is pretty legit but also the size of a Typhoon class submarine. I do want depth sounding and water temp though so I think the 83/200 base sounder will do what I need. I'm still on the fence because the Go 7 is a lot of bang for the buck. It really just may come down to what is the best deal I can find early May when I'm looking to purchase...

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I run both. I'm pretty sure if you ran the Evo you would never consider not having the zoom knob again. The $250 difference you note is nothing for the added ease of use. Its more than worth it for everyone I have spoken spoken with about it. Having said that, if you are running inshore and use just a Navionics chip it would not make much difference as you would not mess with the view as much since it provides mostly general navigation insight and low res images so lots of zooming around doesn't help much and so you dont zoom nearly as much. The evo knob is only worth it in my experience if you run a more sophisticated map that has imagery you can actually use to navigate in shallow challenging areas (as opposed to only open deeper areas) where you are using the unit's zoom often on plane where there is little room for error.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

So does the EVO include any transducer or is that a separate purchase? If I am making an investment on something like this, spending a little more to get more makes sense to me. But if it doesn't include the transducer, that really jumps the price difference to more like $550.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I think different packages may be available. Some come with and some without a transducer in the Lowrance Line. Perhaps it's the same in the Simrad line. Most I have seen are separate. If you get an EVO the TotalScan works great in my experience and avoids multiple transducers. Dont forget to budget for your maps. The base maps in these units are very basic and likely will not provide what you want. Any charting unit is only as useful as the map it runs and the base maps provided are pretty useless in my opinion.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your help! Really explains a lot.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My fathers old boat had an HDS 7 Gen 2 with sonic hub and linked to NMEA 2000

I rarely operated the gauges with the unit. 
Used mostly for gps/sonar.
I spent time learning how to use the lowrance but now I am leaning toward a go7 for my boat

I will say lowrance customer service is less than impressive


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> I run both. I'm pretty sure if you ran the Evo you would never consider not having the zoom knob again. The $250 difference you note is nothing for the added ease of use. Its more than worth it for everyone I have spoken spoken with about it. Having said that, if you are running inshore and use just a Navionics chip it would not make much difference as you would not mess with the view as much since it provides mostly general navigation insight and low res images so lots of zooming around doesn't help much and so you dont zoom nearly as much. The evo knob is only worth it in my experience if you run a more sophisticated map that has imagery you can actually use to navigate in shallow challenging areas (as opposed to only open deeper areas) where you are using the unit's zoom often on plane where there is little room for error.


This.

I was originally on the fence about the GO7 vs NSS Evo2 system. I took advantage of a $300 rebate that Simrad was offering for the Evo2 series a few months ago and got the NSS9 Evo2. 

I am also running the awesome FMT charts for Florida. These charts give you "tracks" for just about any navigable body of water and in some tricky areas the ability to zoom in quickly to make sure you are on track is invaluable. The NSS series have both the zoom knob as well as "pinch screen" on the touchscreen. There's no doubt that the zoom knob is faster, more accurate, especially if you are running on plane in unfamiliar waters.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Simrad has a $100 rebate on the GO7 XSEs through May 31st. Made the decision a bit easier for me.


----------

